# Exiting the hobby, looking to sell huge collection



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Its been a good while since Ive posted on here! But its also been a long while since Ive been really into the hobby, hence the title. Between owning a home and my 1:1 car addiction as well as a busy social life, I just don't have the time for slots anymore. Seems a shame for my enormous collection to be sitting idle when others can enjoy.

First off, apologies for posting here. I tried the swap-n-sell but apparently that requires a Panjo account. Not really practical considering the sheer size of my hoard. And ideally, Id find a buyer close enough to Portland, OR to do a cash and carry type of deal. Im looking to sell everything in a big lot, although Id be willing to break off the slotless Ideal TCR stuff separately.

Not even counting track, a ton of US-1 accessories, my parts boxes, my chassis box, and my separate bodies, my collection breaks down like this:

--7 Jammers boxes 48 cars each-336 total
--1 Jammer with 47 Ideal TCR, plus 12 projects.
--30 US-1 trucks, 6 trailers, 5 pup trailers
--small case of 12 cars
--2 flat boxes of cars, total 141 plus 70 more in 'project' status. Meaning a body with running chassis. Small parts are in my parts boxes. Just need assembly and finishing. Many of these are complete customs that I just put in there.

Here's a link to my photobucket which I set up just for this.

http://s328.photobucket.com/user/MoparRocker74/library/

So we're talking 636 complete cars which is conservative considering that I didn't count my custom A team set or factor in how many bodies/chassis could be assembled. At an average of $20 per car (conservative retail estimate) the cars alone would be $12K, not counting everything else in this collection. As the pics show, there are a lot of rare ones in here that are worth FAR more than $20, as well as custom items that are near impossible to value. 

Id like a fair price, and I know HT members are good people who will appreciate these cars. Best way to reach me is my email: [email protected]


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

will be sorry to lose your unique perspective.
hope you can find time to stop by once in awhile
I totally respect your decision and plan.
we each must follow our own path and having the courage to state yours and move towards it is commendable.
best of luck in all you do and hoping you find the ideal buyer


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks man! HT is a great community, and there's real passion for the hobby here. Its pretty awesome all around, and I do poke in to lurk a bit every now and again. FWIW, I did squirrel away a Jammer mostly full of cars that I don't want to let go of. Im definitely gonna set aside a small box of track to run em from time to time. But is WAY out of hand, and I have a lot of $$ tied up in it. There's no family emergency or any of that....just have the itch for a Challenger and want to skip the payment entirely or get it minimal is all


----------



## super8man (Jan 29, 2013)

Best of luck on the sale. I will share it with a local collector/seller I know.

By the way, my Challenger gets me to my slot car races. Careful what you wish for!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

It's amazing how similar I bet all of our collections are, well the nutty guys like you and I for sure!!!!

I dig the transparent jeep, looks to be one of the only ones I don't have.

Only one Gran National?!?!? Can't comprehend lmfao!!!!

I too want a Challenger bro. And I'm a diehard GM guy but Dodge out did themselves on this car.


May be one of the best looking cars ever to come out of detroit, period!!!

Right up there with the 55 BelAire 63 Galaxie 500 and the 64 GTO. My top cars ever.


Paging Bob Beers!!!! Come on Bob, this collection has your name all over it!!

I'll call him in the am to be sure he sees this thread pal.


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

........


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks for the shoutouts. Its a big haul, I know.

Super8man--Love yours! Im a huge V.P. fan also...checked out a white R/T a while back that was owned by a fellow fan. Tags read "KWLSKI".


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

The Jeeps......... the beautiful Jeeps.:thumbsup:


Is that a "SweetTooth" truck from the Twisted Metal game? That looks awesome....

As a suggestion. You may want to sell in a case lot. Group them up in 48 car case put specials aside for separate sale. That is if no one is buying as a lot.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> The Jeeps......... the beautiful Jeeps.:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Is that a "SweetTooth" truck from the Twisted Metal game? That looks awesome....
> ...


Thanks, man! And yes, that's probably what Ill do if I cant find a buyer for the whole lot. If you see anything youre interested in, don't be bashful.

Sure is Sweet Tooth...and some other Twisted Metal cars also.


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

Man, a LOT of nice cars. I live close enough, Seattle....but.....not in my budget. :-(

Best of luck, hope you find a buyer with deep pockets.

Later The cash all at once challenged Rockinator


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Ive been out of town all weekend, (no cel svc on Mt Hood) looks like I have some PMs...will be getting to them today.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I'll give you my wife, and a fat dog.


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

.........


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

sethndaddy said:


> I'll give you my wife, and a fat dog.


Ive had offers of a dog and a fat wife....at least its an upgrade!

That vette looks good, SCD. MK3 Jammers are a lot of fun to race with...


----------

